
Thrift and Eclipse and JUnit with TServlet – Thrift Wiki - hamid914
https://wiki.apache.org/thrift/Thrift%20%26%20Eclipse%20%26%20JUnit%20with%20TServlet?action=quicklink
======
hamid914
In 11th line of ClientExample.java, `Protocol` should be replaced with
`TProtocol`.

